# Charity Hand Knitted "Chicken Coat" pattern.



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it came to the attention of the Children of Aspley Guise Lower School that there are chickens out there that do suffer from lack of feathers so a few little heads got together and darling daughter approached me on behalf of the school to see if we could produce a charity chicken coat to help raise funds for the new school building.

Well it was tough but you know its amazing how many fashion conscious chic chickens there are out there who are ready to strut their stuff to keep warm so why not lend these feathered friends a hand. It was "Mission Chicken" from the start. Its a fun project. There is a matching hat but please they don't have to wear it and this was a very proud chicken who modelled this for us. It was vital that coat is produced to expose those fragile wings so those chickens can roam freely and show off their glam wear. Well do feel free to spread the chicken word. As they are worth it too giggle gigglexx 
£1.25
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chicken-coat


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I do love these chicken coats, I think they are lovely, I never would have thought that they could need one, makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

vershi said:


> I do love these chicken coats, I think they are lovely, I never would have thought that they could need one, makes sense when you think about it.


Well I certainly learnt a few things when I was approached to do it Vershixx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Prettiest chicken I ever saw!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute!!! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> So cute!!! ;0)


Thank you so much Sandiego. It was a giggle doing this onexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> So cute!!! ;0)


Thank you so much Sandiego. It was a giggle doing this onexx


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the prettiest cheekiest designer chicken coat ever! The model is very cute and aware of her beauty too! Love it..!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

needlelark said:


> This is the prettiest cheekiest designer chicken coat ever! The model is very cute and aware of her beauty too! Love it..!


Thank you so much needlelark. The children at the school really appreciate everyone's support and I am so glad that our chicken friend is putting a smile on peoples facesxx


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Does the chicken keep the coat on? This is adorable and thinking of making it for my friend as a Xmas present for her chickens but I wouldn't want to stress the chickens. How do they feel about it, this one looks very comfortable!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Andrelsea said:


> Does the chicken keep the coat on? This is adorable and thinking of making it for my friend as a Xmas present for her chickens but I wouldn't want to stress the chickens. How do they feel about it, this one looks very comfortable!


Hi Andrelsea

The coat is comfortable. The design makes allowances for the fragile wings.
The hat, well its completely up to you whether you want to make the hat. Some chickens are tame and don't mind wearing it but some may get frustrated so its completely up to you.
Hope this helpsxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cute chicken outfit!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> what a cute chicken outfit!


Thank you mollyannhad. This is what you might say one of my unusual designs but its for such a lovely cause and when you are approached by those little ones to make something how could I refusexx


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, my! I guess all females like to look lovely. She does strut her stuff, doesn't she? So cute!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so creative.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I have six hens and if I put coats on them they would peck each other to death till the coat was torn to shreds. I cant begin to imagine this. However this chicken looks very proud if hers!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

I love it,made me smile


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

wonderful project - what a diva that chicken is


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

These are an absolute hoot. If you hadn't shared, my chickens would be colder this winter.
Paulette J
from beautiful blue skies in sw Missouri pj


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Dressed for a 'Garden Party', and all the while I thought it would be a sweater with a chicken picture knit into it. It is cute, but I doubt if the chicken likes it much.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

These are too adorable. Makes me wish I had chickens to dress.


----------

